# Wolves In Paris (France)



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I thought this might be interesting to some.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...-farmers-cry-foul-over-protected-species.html

Same story different language.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks cooky. Long history of wolves causing problems in france


----------

